# A delivery customer claimed i wasn't the delivery driver in the picture and also down thumbed me ,and uber sent me this nasty letter.Of course it's BS



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 645191


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

These people are running out of excuses for free food. Now they are just makin up shit to get it.

My driver was wearing flip flops! How unsanitary!

Why are feet so unsanitary When your fingers go in worse places daily.....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> These people are running out of excuses for free food. Now they are just makin up shit to get it.
> 
> My driver was wearing flip flops! How unsanitary!
> 
> Why are feet so unsanitary When your fingers go in worse places daily.....


I agree.
And all these claims that "More bacteria than your toilet seat."
MY toilet seat is NOT dirty.
I wash it frequently.
I wash my ass every day.
Neither have high bacteria counts, I assure you.

Unless you use your feet to deliver food ... I have no complaints.
I could use my ass to deliver food, in a sanitary way.

.

.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I agree.
> And all these claims that "More bacteria than your toilet seat."
> MY toilet seat is NOT dirty.
> I wash it frequently.
> ...


Aaaaaactualy..lol I can't believe I have to describe this on this forum but here goes.


Every time you make a deuce, particles will getting the air and set over everything in your bathroom including your toilet and your butt. So unless you clean your toilet daily after you take a deuce, it's always going to be dirty.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

If the dog licks his balls . Does he have germs


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Aaaaaactualy..lol I can't believe I have to describe this on this forum but here goes.
> 
> 
> Every time you make a deuce, particles will getting the air and set over everything in your bathroom including your toilet and your butt. So unless you clean your toilet daily after you take a deuce, it's always going to be dirty.


Nope, not tru. I saw an episode of Mythbusters where they busted that claim!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

What about when you lick your girlfriend's ass?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Erik M said:


> Nope, not tru. I saw an episode of Mythbusters where they busted that claim!


If you smell it...you also wear it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why are feet so unsanitary When your fingers go in worse places daily.....


Eew! There are so many un-holy places they could go


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 645191


I think Ubereats may have a damn glitch or some shit. I ordered Ubereats last week and the app showed it was a white woman in a Hyundai Sonata. When the driver showed, it was a Indian dude (dot on forehead Indian) in a Honda Accord. That's a long way off for someone to be using someone elses account, plus I really didn't care as long as I got my food. Vladimir Pudding🍮 could have delivered my food and I wouldn't have cared as long as it showed up unmolested!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you smell it...you also wear it.


So if u smell a fart one is wearing an invisible shirt made of methane gas


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Erik M said:


> So if u smell a fart one is wearing an invisible shirt made of methane gas


What do you think the smell is from. Tiny particles of methane gas and last night's din din. 

Unless it's Taco Bell then you will probably not wearing a shirt but a fresh set of underwear soon.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Erik M said:


> I think Ubereats may have a damn glitch or some shit. I ordered Ubereats last week and the app showed it was a white woman in a Hyundai Sonata. When the driver showed, it was a Indian dude (dot on forehead Indian) in a Honda Accord. That's a long way off for someone to be using someone elses account, plus I really didn't care as long as I got my food. Vladimir Pudding🍮 could have delivered my food and I wouldn't have cared as long as it showed up unmolested!


Actually, the other day I had a person tell me they knew I was rookie, so they would excuse me for being an one and half late, so I looked at him and told him if 3500+ deliveries make me a rookie then that is something new to me…

Anyhoo, come to find out it is a glitch…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> What do you think the smell is from. Tiny particles of methane gas and last night's din din.


I thought we were talking about germs.
I dunno for sure, but I don't think that methane gas has bacteria in it.

MY ass is clean.
Guaranteed.
I just washed it about a half hour ago, and I wash it every day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I thought we were talking about germs.
> I dunno for sure, but I don't think that methane gas has bacteria in it.
> 
> MY ass is clean.
> ...


As a matter of fact, *it does*. Every time you fart, your anus spews a cloud of feces droplets into the surrounding area. The droples of feces push themselves through the seams in your underwear and the butocks portion of your pants, propelling themselves into the air.

Also when you flush the toilet there's a thing called poop plumes. It's a real thing look it up. Google.com


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It is indeed just an excuse for free food, almost nobody cares who delivers their food as long as it gets delivered.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

One of these we are going to be reading about how a food delivery driver showed up at someone's house and just started spraying bullets from an AR 15.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> It is indeed just an excuse for free food, almost nobody cares who delivers their food as long as it gets delivered.


Only two anyway.
Uber, and the driver they fire.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Only two anyway.
> Uber, and the driver they fire.


Then uber is losing $ for giving it back to the customer, if they didn't give this option for a complain reason to the customer, they wouldn't have to refund the customer, I have never seen this type of complain from Gh because they don't allow it, Gh customers can see drivers pictures too.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Really it could've been that their first driver cancelled and they had already looked at their info.


----------

